# Gripe water



## Fadetoblack

Have any of you given your preemies gripe water to help stomach? I did earlier and I am alittle concerned now after reading into the directions . It says 2.5ml for babies over two weeks. Now he Is 4 weeks
Old today but was born at 34 weeks. So should i not given it to him?

Ps seems to be really helping though


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I gave it to my little girl a few times and she's been fine :)!


----------

